# How to get my photo to show?



## GiggLiden

I went to the profile section and uploaded an icon, well within the size specs. How do I get it to show next to my messages?

Thanks for any help you can give me.
[gig]


----------



## belén

Please check this thread and see if it works out.
Cheers,
Belén


----------



## el alabamiano

GiggLiden said:
			
		

> I went to the profile section and uploaded an icon, well within the size specs. How do I get it to show next to my messages?
> 
> Thanks for any help you can give me.
> [gig]


This image (90x65) is in your profile. (You have to be logged in to see it in yours/anyone's profile--if one has been uploaded.) Avatars are separate images. To upload, click your Control Panel link, then click Edit Avatar. Remember, too, that the avatar size is different from the profile (photo).

«El tamaño máximo de tu imagen es de 80 X 80 pixels o 2.0 KB (lo que sea más pequeño).»


----------



## GiggLiden

el alabamiano said:
			
		

> This image (90x65) is in your profile. (You have to be logged in to see it in yours/anyone's profile--if one has been uploaded.) Avatars are separate images. To upload, click your Control Panel link, then click Edit Avatar. Remember, too, that the avatar size is different from the profile (photo).
> 
> «El tamaño máximo de tu imagen es de 80 X 80 pixels o 2.0 KB (lo que sea más pequeño).»



It really works wonders when you have friends in high places!!!

 Followed your most helpful advice, and you will see the results in this very memo.

 Muchas gracias, amigo amable, por tu ayuda generosa.


----------



## GiggLiden

belen said:
			
		

> Please check this thread and see if it works out.
> Cheers,
> Belén



The thread checked out just fine, oh, helpful one, and I didn't drop a single stitch.

As you can see, your instructions worked exactly "as advertised," and I am now the proud possessor of an avatar. (Whatever that is)  

I O U 1.  Whenever you're in the neighborhood, stop in for a free lunch!


----------



## Everlearn

Thanks so much, GiggLiden for asking this question...I was having the same problem...and found a great solution!


----------



## el alabamiano

GiggLiden said:
			
		

> It really works wonders when you have friends in high places!!! Followed your most helpful advice, and you will see the results in this very memo. Muchas gracias, amigo amable, por tu ayuda generosa.


de nada


----------



## GiggLiden

Everlearn said:
			
		

> Thanks so much, GiggLiden for asking this question...I was having the same problem...and found a great solution!



Seems only fair. Many is the day that I've ridden on somebody else's coat tails, who had the temerity to ask ... "how do you...?" And I just steal the many useful answers (s)he unearths!

Carpe diem


----------

